# Brain Test



## calieigh (Jan 20, 2010)

This isn't a joke. It's kind of a brain teaser.

Condition : You must do this in your head. Don't use paper to write out the problem.

Take 1000 and add 40 to it. Now add another 1000.
Now add 30. And another 1000.
Now add 20. Now add another 1000. Now add 10.

What is the total?

[Spoil]Did you get 5000? Most people do, but the correct answer is actually 4100. If you don't believe me, try using a calculator or writing it on paper.[/Spoil]
Thanks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thats good. Didnt get me though!


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I always knew I was bad at math, but wow... -_-

Thanks, you really made me feel like a winner today...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I got 4100...


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i got 4100 too 

nice test


----------

